# "abandoned house"



## Have pen will scribble (May 8, 2020)

Hello again my friends. Here is a watercolor that I completed just last week. When painting architectural elements it is easy to make them look like they are just plopped down in the composition and unconnected. I wanted the house to be connected with support elements in the painting and help the eye travel around the piece. Comments welcome as always. 16" X 20" Arches 140 lb. cold pressed paper. Donald.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

Breathtaking. I don't know which I find more attractive - the brush work or the effective use of angles. Well done!


----------



## Have pen will scribble (May 8, 2020)

Mullanphy, thank you. I wanted to try to communicate the emotion of the place. It is a location down the road a few miles and has been abandoned since I have live in the area. Kind of sad old building.


----------

